# My mini ate a tamal corn husk



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone? 

Should I give him peroxide or not? It's been an hour and a half, and I don't even know what to do.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang I wish had an answer for you. I so wished I did I even googled it. And I think your dog is a very light eater compared to this one:



> Q: My dog ate a corn husk...will it kill her?
> 
> My lovely English Bulldog got into the garbage and *ate possibly 4 total corn husks from cooked Tamales. She did not chew them, just swallowed.*
> 
> A: I wouldn't worry. Dogs eat some things that seem strange to us but the dogs seldom suffer from it. I had one dog who ate corn cobs and watermelon rinds whenever he had a chance. He would steal them from the kitchen compost pail when I wasn't watching. That dog lived for 17 years with no health problems. I would be very surprised if 2 tamale husks do any harm.


 My dog ate a corn husk...will it kill her? - Yahoo! Answers


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

lol!! omg, thanks, taem! That really cracked me up! I needed a laugh too cause I was freaking out.

I called the vet too and while she wasn't available, I could ask the receptionist in case he knew and he didn't really have an answer, but he said he might digest it just fine.
Just to keep an eye on him.

I really really hope he's ok and nothing bad happens!

Thank you again so much!! It always feels tons better when you're freaking out and there's someone talking to you!! *hugs*


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would be concerned if it was part of the cob, but not the husk. I think you should be okay.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thank you, Cherie!!

I just remembered why I stopped googling stuff like this and just asking people who really know, cause the results I found vary between "the dog will be just fine" and "omg take him to the vet NOOOOW!"

And I'm back to being a bit scared.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Ruth said:


> I just remembered why I stopped googling stuff like this and just asking people who really know, cause the results I found vary between "the dog will be just fine" and "omg take him to the vet NOOOOW!"


Oh totally, if I had been in your place I would have skipped google and posted here too. All google does is make it much much harder to find accurate info.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

taem said:


> Oh totally, if I had been in your place I would have skipped google and posted here too. All google does is make it much much harder to find accurate info.


And scare people!! I try not to google any info about health issues because some people don't even know what they're talking about and just give pretty scary answers.

After you posted I thought it would be safe to google and boy was I wrong! There are lots of people answering "they're the #1 cause of obstructions!!" when they might actually be talking about cobs, not husks...

So I'd rather much wait for people in a respectful forum or my vet to answer.

And now that I'm not panicking and started thinking more calmly, I realized that in the picture I posted you can see chew marks, and one of the missing parts looks like it was chewed off too, so then he might have eaten small pieces after all!


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I hope mini-you is feeling fine today?

The amount of husk he ate really does not seem big like you say. And I just know I'm going to face this issue someday as I live in Cali and am surrounded by outstanding Mexican food.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for asking, taem!

He's acting like a puppy like he always does (he's almost 11 years old but he doesn't know that), no vomiting or nausea, perfect stools and he's been eating with joy, lol.

This morning I did see a bit of a leafy string thing sticking out on his poo, so I guess it was from the husk.

lol, good luck!! I'm Mexican but this is the first time that this happened with any of my dogs.
I'm pretty sure mine got a bit of a tamal, maybe someone dropped a small piece, cause he doesn't usually go for the trash but this looked as if he was following the smell of something he liked and found the husks.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Ha, at least what he ate is organic material! Beau chews on paper, plastic, and even tin foil! (I guess dogs teeth don't experience the electric "zap" people do when biting foil.) I'm constantly stressing that he's going to have a blockage, but so far, so good.

And your post reminds me. The night before last we had chicken enchiladas. My daughter was carrying her plate, and when she bent down to pick up a dropped fork, Beau leapt up and snatched, well, the whole enchilada! By the time she chased him down, he'd gobbled most of it. Lots of red chile there, and I was afraid we'd at least see some loose poops, but he took it in stride. Dogs have cast iron stomaches.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

omg, tin foil. Silly silly dogs!! The things they eat!

Poodles do love Mexican food, eh? lol!

And you know what I have noticed? My Sirius does seem to have a stronger stomach than my German Shepherds. The big ones do seem to be more sensitive to the stuff they eat, and more often than not they get soft stools when they eat something they shouldn't have, like pecans. 
And I don't think this little guy has ever had soft stools, except for the very first day I got him as a puppy and that was it.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Well dang it now I'm in the mood for enchiladas and quesadillas. That's what I usually get, so corn husks won't be the issue for my poos, it will be the spiciness. Hopefully dogs have the sense to avoid super spicy stuff. I have no clue, when I had toys I was living in Kansas and there was no spicy food there, just meat and potatoes. The Chinese restaurant had bottles of ketchup on the tables. That really didn't make me seem cultured at all when I went to the east coast lol. Ribs and steak in Kansas cannot be beat tho.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

lol, taem! Now I'm hungry too.

And I forgot to update. Yesterday morning I found some bigger corn husk pieces in his poop, but yeah, he's just fine.

I feel so silly for worrying, I really do, but I can't help it.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

Ruth said:


> lol, taem! Now I'm hungry too.
> 
> And I forgot to update. Yesterday morning I found some bigger corn husk pieces in his poop, but yeah, he's just fine.
> 
> I feel so silly for worrying, I really do, but I can't help it.


You weren't silly at all, you were being a good friend to your friend, and I'm glad you posted this, this is something others will have to deal with too and it's good to accumulate real world data.


----------

